# Co2 Refills in NJ



## BenW (Jan 25, 2005)

I've finally decided to make the switch over to a pressurized Co2 system and will be buying both my regulator and cylinder online. Since the cylinder ships empty I'll need to have it filled.

Does anyone know a good place for this in Northern NJ?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

May want to check with welding supply places, look in the Yellow Pages under Welding Supply. Before you purchase a tank and have it shipped to you check with the welding supply places. I know where I go they will not fill tanks they have not had tested, even if I brought them in a brand new one. The way they, and many others work, you purchase a tank from them filled, then bring it back when it time for a refill, they swap out your empty for a prefilled one on hand.


----------



## John B. (Mar 14, 2004)

I live in northern nj and I bring my tank to AGL Welding in Clifton. You have to buy a tank from them, then when you need a refill, you swap your tank for a full one. They are right on rt. 46. Hope this helps.
John.


----------



## BenW (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, thanks for your quick responses!

John B, do you know how much AGL in Clifton charges for a 5lbs cylinder? I was recently in a nearby LFS which was asking $150. This seemed pretty exorbitant and is what prompted my descision to buy online.


----------



## John B. (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't know offhand how much they charge for a 5 lb tank. I got a 10 lb. tank full from them for over $100.00. It was not cheap but you can't get one of your own tanks filled there whlie you wait. The guy said you have to leave the tank there so they can check it for leaks. I don't remember what the cost of that was. I do remember it was cheaper in the long run to get a tank from them and when you need another one you just swap it. I cost me $30 and change when I just swapped my tank last week. Hope this helps you and good luck with it.
John.


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

BenW, when i bought my 5lb tank from agl about a year ago, it cost me $100 which is a little expensive, but the refills shouldnt be too bad. I'll be going back this week for a refill


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Gak. I'm glad I'm in the South. I bought an aluminum 10# from a homebrew shop for I think $120 or thereabouts and it cost me a whopping 5 bucks to get it filled (while I waited, took about 5 minutes) at a local C02 place.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

In NYC/Brooklyn, it is $75.00 for a #5 aluminum tank plus about $15.00 for the fill. Not everything is expensive in NYC, just most things.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Here in the north, it's $75 for a 5# tank, $9.25 for a refill, and $4.55 for a hazmat charge. This was at an Airgas.


----------



## BenW (Jan 25, 2005)

Got my 5# cylinder from AGL in Clifton today. With Co2, tax, and the hazmat charge the grand total was $104. So overall not so expensive, and they were very helpful and friendly :razz:


----------

